# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  اصدارات جديدة لاجهزة MoreSat بتاريخ 15-5-2018

## mohamed73

جديد مــــوقـــع.MORESAT بتاريخ 2018/ 05/ 15  
bellatrix
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
hydra
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
cygnus
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
saiph
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
rho
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
luna
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] denebola 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

